# إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_353.htm​*


----------



## مصر لن تضيع (31 مايو 2008)

إن زكريا بطرس يرغب في تدمير مصر ووحدتها لصالح اليهود الذين فشلوا في احتلال مصر فأرادوا تدميرها بالفتنة الطائفية لتكون مثل لبنان والعراق

أرجو من المسيحيين عدم الاهتمام بهذا الخائن​


----------



## qahery (31 مايو 2008)

سؤال يطرح نفسه
هل خرج شيخ مسلم ليهاجم نبي الله سيدنا عيسى رضي الله عنه ؟
هل خرج شيخ مسلم في الفضائيات ليتكلم بتلك الطريقه على المسيحية ؟
الأجابة بــ لا 

إذا سنخرج بسؤال أخر سيظهر في النفوس الأن واتركه لكل شخص يدور في داخله وله الأجابه ايضا في داخله ​


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



مصر لن تضيع قال:


> إن زكريا بطرس يرغب في تدمير مصر ووحدتها لصالح اليهود الذين فشلوا في احتلال مصر فأرادوا تدميرها بالفتنة الطائفية لتكون مثل لبنان والعراق
> 
> أرجو من المسيحيين عدم الاهتمام بهذا الخائن​




*عزيزى ابونا زكريا ليس خائناً
بل هو مصريا اصيلا
الخونه هم الارهابيين المسلميين الذين يدمرون هذا الوطن باسم الدين
منذ 14 قرن منذ ان احتل العرب الحفاة بلادنا وبلادنا من سىء الى اسوأ
كانت قبلهم منارة العالم واصبحت بعد الاسلام قبله الجهل والتخلف
اكبر بلاد مصدره للارهاب وللشباب الفاشل الذى شرب من جرعات الفاشيه الاسلاميه منذ صغره فى المدارس والمعاهد الازهريه والى الان
ابونا زكريا كسر حاجز الصمت الذى فرضه الاسلام على بلادنا بقوة السيف والارهاب بالتخويف والترويع والاذلال
ولا تجادل ولا تناقش يا أخ على
لقد كان الاسلام يقود عميان ولا احد منهم يريد ان يبصر لانه لا يملك حتى الفرصه ان يسمع الرأى الاخر المناقض له
انه فكر الشيطان
الذى يريد ان يأسرك بداخله ولا يريدك ان ترى النور
لأنك لو رأيت النور لأدركت معنى الظلمه
ابونا ذكريا هو الذى كسر حاجز الظلمه وبدأ الظلام ينهزم
اسلامك فى انهيار لأن هذا هو الطبيعى
الشيطان انكشف وظهر بوجهه القبيح
وربنا يهدى​*


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



qahery قال:


> سؤال يطرح نفسه
> هل خرج شيخ مسلم ليهاجم نبي الله سيدنا عيسى رضي الله عنه ؟
> هل خرج شيخ مسلم في الفضائيات ليتكلم بتلك الطريقه على المسيحية ؟
> الأجابة بــ لا
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى اكبر نكته سمعتها
هو انت نايم بجد ولا بتكدب وتصدق كدبتك
يا ظالم
انت مشفتش الشعراوى لما كان بيشتم ويسب فى النصارى كل يوم جمعه فى التلفزيون ويقول عليهم كفره وضالين
ولا مقريتش الكتب بتاعه المتخلف ديدات
ولا حته ممشيتش فى محطه مصر او فى وسط البلد وشفت كمية الكتب المعروضه اللى بتسب فى المسيحيين وديانتهم
ولا يمكن محضرتكش ولا خطبة جمعه وشفت هائل السباب والشتائم اللى بتتقال على المسيحيين الكفره
الحمد لله انكم بتصلوا فى مكريفونات الناس كلها بتسمعكم وتسمعكم لما بتشتموا 
ده قرآنكم نفسه بيسب ويشتم فينا وفى كل الناس اللى مش مسلميين
طيب بلاش شوف المناهج التعليميه ووسائل الاعلام والمسلسلات 
والبرامج اللى على قناة اقرأ
والفشار الكبير قوى زغلول الفشار والعوا اللى بيخوف الناس
والمعتوه ابو اسلام اللى بيسب عمال على بطال وهو مش فاهم حاجه
يا راجل دا حتى الائمه اللى بيصلوا فى الحرم بيهرونا سباب وشتايم
والدعوه اللى بعد كل صلاه
اللهم يتم ابائهم
اللهم اهزمهم
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
روح اضحك بالكلام ده على حد تانى*


----------



## مصر لن تضيع (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



man4truth قال:


> *عزيزى ابونا زكريا ليس خائناً
> بل هو مصريا اصيلا
> الخونه هم الارهابيين المسلميين الذين يدمرون هذا الوطن باسم الدين
> منذ 14 قرن منذ ان احتل العرب الحفاة بلادنا وبلادنا من سىء الى اسوأ
> ...




بل أنت الخائن بعينه 

اقرأ كتاب تاريخ الأمة القبطية لترى الاضطهاد الذي عاشته مصر قبل دخول العرب والتخلف الذي كانت غارقة فيه أيام الحكم المسيحي

الأقباط لم يعرفوا التقدم إلا بالعرب

نجيب محفوظ الطبيب ومجدي يعقوب وساويرس نجم الموبيلات وبطرس غالي وعائلته نجوم السياسة في مصر والعالم 

هل ظهر هؤلاء إلا في ظل حكم العرب يا كذاب يا خائن يا مزور التاريخ​


----------



## qahery (31 مايو 2008)

*



انت مشفتش الشيخ الشعراوى لما كان بيشتم ويسب فى النصارى كل يوم جمعه فى التلفزيون ويقول عليهم كفره وضالين

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ممكن أي حلقه منهم لو سمحت ؟


*



ولا مقريتش الكتب بتاعه الشيخ ديدات

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
قريتها واللي طلعت بيه ان مناظريه ينتهون في نهاية المناظره بإسلامهم وجميعهم قديسيين في الكنائس



*



كمية الكتب المعروضه اللى بتسب فى المسيحيين وديانتهم
ولا يمكن محضرتكش ولا خطبة جمعه وشفت هائل السباب والشتائم اللى بتتقال على المسيحيين الكفره

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

أي كتاب لو سمحت كاتبه (( شيخ )) مسلم به سطر واحد (((((((( يسب أو يشتم )))))))) وأكرر يسب او يشتم في كتابه أو يتكلم بطريقه سيئه او هزليه

حتى لا اكمل كل جمله اقتبسها من كلامك وارد عليها وأطلب منك دليل اقول إقرأ مره اخرى ردي جيدا وجاوب على أسئلتي التي كتبتها
هل خرج شيخ مسلم ليهاجم نبي الله سيدنا عيسى رضي الله عنه ؟
هل خرج شيخ مسلم في الفضائيات ليتكلم بتلك الطريقه على المسيحية ؟
وأضيف عليها
هل خرج مسلم يسب سيدتنا مريم ؟
هل خرج مسلم يسب سيدنا عيسى ؟

وهناك شئ أخر 
انا املك مزرعة دواجن ولي صديق مسيحي يعمل في مجال الأعلاف جميع خامات اعلاف مزارعي من عنده
هل قولت لن أنفعه لانه مسيحي ؟
هذا في مجال العمل
صديقي من الصف الأعدادي مسيحي وحتى وقتنا هذا 
بل وأقف جنبه طوال الوقت لأنه يفتتح صيدلية جديده
عندما نكون في اوتوبيس او مترو وأجد سيدة مسيحية كبيره في السن اقوم وأجلسها مكاني
وغيري من المسلمين هكذا
ما الجديد
لماذا العداوة
تعرف صديقي المسيحي هذا لا كلام بيننا في الأديان سواء دينه او ديني
وهو يعرف جيدا مكانة سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
ويعرف مكانة سيدتنا مريم
ويعرف جيدا ان الله كرمها في القرأن
وهناك سورة بإسمها
كما انه هناك سورة بإسم ال عمران
كما ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كرمها في احدايثه
وكرم أخيه عيسى نبي الله رضي الله عنه وعن جميع الأنبياء
خاطبني أنا 
كمسلم ومسيحي
كمسلم لم يهين المسيحيه
ومسيحي لم يهين الإسلام
خاطبني 




​


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



مصر لن تضيع قال:


> بل أنت الخائن بعينه
> 
> اقرأ كتاب تاريخ الأمة القبطية لترى الاضطهاد الذي عاشته مصر قبل دخول العرب والتخلف الذي كانت غارقة فيه أيام الحكم المسيحي
> 
> ...



انا مش هرد عليك باسلوبك الذى تستخدمه
هذا الاسلوب الاسلامى الذى يشتم و يغضب وينهار حينما يتناقش
ده اسلوب عارفينه وحافظينه
اسلوب المسلميين والاسلام فى كل زمان و مكان
اولا نجيب محفوظ مش مسيحى (شكل معلوماتك كده تعبانه او يمكن خريج ازهر)
هما علشان انتوا كفرتوه يبقى مسيحى
ثم انتى جايب اسامى شويه اقباط ناجحين
عايز اقولك ان كل قبطى مسيحى حقيقى ناجح فى عمله علشان امين مع نفسه ومع ربنا
ثانيا فرصة مين اللى الاقباط واخدينها فى ظل الاسلام
الاسلام ده دين الارهاب بيبيد كل التقدم والحضاره
فى بلد مسلمه متقدمه ولا حتى كانت ولا هتكون
مش ممكن
بص وقارن كويس بين البلاد قبل وبعد الاسلام
تعرف لو اوربا فرضا او امريكا اصبحت مسلمه
انا واثق ان فى خلال سنييين معدوده هيقضى الاسلام على كل الحضاره اللى فيها
انا مش خاين لبلدى لانى بحبها عايز تكبر 
انت عاوز الاسلام يكبر وده الفرق بينا
انا عاوز بلدى وولائى ليها 
اما انت ولائك لمحمدك صاحب الاحلام بدوله تحكم العالم
يا ريتك تفهم​


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



qahery قال:


> ممكن أي حلقه منهم لو سمحت ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بلاش كلام الانشا ده اللى حفظناه
كلامى مش محتاج اثبات 
ده كلام كل الناس عارفاه
الشعراوى كان كل يوم فى التليفزيون والكتب فى السوق
بطلوا بقى جدال فى كلام معروف ومفروغ منه
بطلوا تدليس وخداع
وعلى فكره 
بدايه طريق الصح انك تعترف بالخطأ​


----------



## qahery (31 مايو 2008)

لم أجادلك بل تكلمت معك بإسلوب راقي واقول يليق بك عاملني بمثل ما اعاملك وقابل الحسنه بالحسنه ورد على كلامي او ان لم تقرأه اقرأه مره أخرى 
لماذا تجاهلت كل كلامي هل هو خاطئ ؟
هل هو من وحي الخيال ؟
هل وصفتك او وصفتكم بالتدليس والخداع
كل كلامي مخاطبا شخصك بكل أدب وذوق 
هل تستطيع الرد بمثل ردي ؟
حتى نرى من سيعترف بالخطأ
ام أوقف الحديث معك
فلابد أن تعرف انك لن تجرني للسب او الشتم 
فلن أنجر معك 
هل تريد الحوار حاورني بنفس معاملتي لك
لن تقدر على الحوار قولها ويكفيني​


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*



qahery قال:


> لم أجادلك بل تكلمت معك بإسلوب راقي واقول يليق بك عاملني بمثل ما اعاملك وقابل الحسنه بالحسنه ورد على كلامي او ان لم تقرأه اقرأه مره أخرى
> لماذا تجاهلت كل كلامي هل هو خاطئ ؟
> هل هو من وحي الخيال ؟
> هل وصفتك او وصفتكم بالتدليس والخداع
> ...


*انا احاورك برقى ولا اجرك الى سباب أو شتائم كما تقول
ان كان أحد يشتم
فأنظر ما يقوله شيوخك كل يوم فى حقنا كمسيحيين
نحن اللذين تقولون عنا قردة وخنازير وكفره وضالين
الم يقل قرآنك وسنة نبيك هذا
الم يسب النبى النصارى واليهود و يحرض على سبهم وقتلهم
ثانيا انت لم ترد على لكى أرد عليك
انت عومت الرد 
انا طرحت عليك جزء مما يحدث من الاسلام والمسلميين فى مصر
انت رديت وقلت عندى واحد صاحبى مسيحى و بأشترى منه حاجات وبأنفعه 
عزيزى
قد تكون انت شخص حسن غيرك لا
ولكن لا يعنى انك تشترى شىء من مسيحى انك تحبه
فى كل بلاد الدنيا فى كل التعاملات اليوميه لا ينظر الى الدين الا البلاد الاسلاميه
وذلك لانكتريدون اسلمة الدنيا
مشكلتك انكم تقولون ان الاسلام دين ودنيا
وهو فى الواقع لا دين ولا دنيا
لماذا لا تقولون ان الدين لله والوطن للجميع
فصل السياسه عن الدوله
انت متدين لنفسك وليس للتظاهر بالدين
اتعجب حين ارى ان الدين دخل فى كل شىء حتى البنوك والتعاملات الماديه
انتم تدنون من مستوى الدين
الدين يا عزيزى ارقى من ذلك بكثير
علاقتك مع الله هى علاقه شخصيه 
ارجو التفكير فى كلامى وبالنسبه للسباب ومن يسب الاخر سوف تجد فى منتدى حوار الاديان موضوع كامل عن كيف سب رسولك اليهود والنصارى
وعن باقى نقاط النقاش
ان اردت ان تفكر افتح قلبك اولا
وادعو الى الله ان يهديك الى الاله الحقيقى
نحن نحب المسلميين ولا نكرههم 
ولذلك نبذل جهدا لكى ندلهم على الحقيقه
وربنا يهدى​*


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*

*انظر الى هذا الرابط داخل المنتدى وستعلم من يسب الآخر​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46850

ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنــصــارى 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
السؤال 
السؤال الثالث: ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنــصــارى وغيرهم أو الذين يتطاولون على شرع الله وعلى القرآن ؟ 

الجواب 
لعن اليهود والــنــصارى والملاحدة ومن يتطاول على شرع الله ، ولعن من يستحق اللعن هو من القُرُبات ومن إظهار الدين . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون في آخر أمتي رجالٌ يركبون على السروج كأشباه الرجال . ينـزلون على أبواب المسـاجد . نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف . اِلْعَنُوهنّ فإنهن ملعونات . رواه الإمامُ احمد وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح . ويُفرّق العلماء بين لعن الشخص المُعيّن وبين لعن العموم . وأما سب اليهود والـــنــصارى ، فإننا نسبهم في كل صلاة ونتبرأ من طريقتهم ، فنقرأ : ( غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ) إلا إذا كان سبّهم سيفضي إلى مفسدة ؛ كأن يحملهم ذلك على سب الله أو سب الدّين ، ونحو ذلك ، فله أن يمنع من سبِّهم . قال الله عز وجل : ( وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) فسب الكفار وذمهم وذم آلهتهم وعيب دينهم مطلوب ، إلا أنه إذا أفضى إلى مفسدة فإنه يُمنع منه . على أن هذا الأمر لم يكن من هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل أصحابه رضي الله عنهم . ولا يعني هذا أنه لا يُدعى عليهم . وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه يدعو بهذا الدعاء : اللهم العن كفرة أهل الكتاب ؛ الذين يصدون عن سبيلك ، ويكذبون رسلك ، ويقاتلون أوليائك . اللهم خالف بين كلمتهم ، وزلزل أقدامهم ، وأنزل بهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن القوم المجرمين . رواه البيهقي وغيره . والله تعالى أعلم . 

المصدر شبكة مشكاة الإسلامية 

http://www.almeshkat.net/index.php?pg=qa&cat=&ref=30
وبعد هذا ياتي المسلم لمنتدياتنا ليعمل نفسه شريف مكة ودينة دين شريف يحترم المخالف له بالدين ..

فالدين الاسلامي دين مبني على السب والشتم واهانات الغير ..

فهم مأمورون بالشتم والسب ..

فرسولهم كان يشتم 
والصحابة كانوا يشتمون 
وزوجات محمد كن يتشاتمن 
والتابعين كانوا يشتمون 
والخلفاء كانوا يشتمون 
وامراء المؤمنين كانوا يتشاتمون من فوق المنابر ...

فكل مسلم مأمور بأن يشتم من خالفه في الدين !


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2008)

حبيبى  قاهرى 
نصيحه عندك قسمين  ممكن تدافع فيهم عن اسلامك ( الحوار الاسلامى )
او توجه اسئلتك الخاصه بالمسيحيه  ( قسم الرد على الشبهات )
وممنوع النقل من تلك الشبكة الحقيرة التى نقلت منها التسجيل الصوتى ​


----------



## man4truth (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إقرأ قصة ابونا زكريا مع الاسلام والشبه بينه وبين يوحنا المعمدان*

*فى البدايه عايزك تجبلى مناظره من اللى فبها قديسيين اسلموا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد دى اول مره اسمع موضوع القديسيين اللى اسلموا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا أعرف ان كل اللى بيأسلم علشان اسباب جنسيه او ماديه او ارهابيه
بس مفيش واحد فيهم مقتنع بدين ارهابى
يعنى كلها اسباب رديئه لدينا رهابى​*


----------

